# Audi Road and Race Cars Prepare to Take the Heat



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the first examples of the scalp-bronzing Audi R8 Spyder head for the UK to enliven spring 2010, two rather more knuckle-whitening versions of the celebrated Audi supercar are preparing to compete in the 2010 FIA GT3 European Championships in the hands of a new home-grown racing team.
* Full Story *


----------

